# Detail Parts



## train man (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello folks, I'm going to be modeling the PNW 1804, a chop nose GP9 built in 1957 originally for the CNW. I see the unit almost everyday at work and have the pleasure of switching with it a few times a week I figured it would be cool to work with an engine at work then come home and have the mini version on the layout. I'm looking for a few parts I can't find and to be honest I'm not sure are made. first of all the roof mounted bell not sure anyone makes that in G scale. I'm also looking for the MU boxes and ditch lights. I already got the Sinclair antenna and K3LA horn from Ozark and I'm not too worried about the MU boxes I'm sure I can get some from USA and ditchlights shouldent be to hard my main concern is the bell thanks for any leads for detail parts! and incase anyone was wondering my base for this model is one of the old lionel low nose geeps.

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a147/sp2472/?action=view&current=photo_5.jpg

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a147/sp2472/?action=view&current=IMG_1345.jpg

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a147/sp2472/?action=view&current=DSC00576.jpg





TM


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting looking loco. Should be fun to model. I railfan sometimes in Albany just to watch them switch with the old SD9 they have down there. As for your model. I made a similar bell bracket out of brass for a model. Not hard to do. Also the speed sensor cable for the engineer side second axle is also available from Ozark. The ditch light housings from USA's SD70 look like they would work just by cutting them down.
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/lo...x?id=83148


----------



## train man (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah it should be pretty fun to model interesting to see pictures of it when it was still in Oregon we have it here in Lathrop Ca. now


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool locomotive! 
We have a lot of her of her cousins out here in Western NY:

R&S GP9 

(If you are curious about the origins of the G&W, I have a page!  

Scot's G&W page 

As for detail parts..you basically found everything already..
I only know of two companys that have ever made 1/32 or 1/29 scale diesel details parts..
Ozark miniatures, who you already found..
and "Miniatures by Eric", a Canadian company that had some nice diesel detail parts 5-10 years ago..
however they no longer offer them.. 


Scot


----------



## train man (Feb 23, 2009)

man I love our G&W chop nose GP9's lol


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, A few deadlinks there but I love "wasting time" purusing your websites & photos! Great stuff! Thank you for sharing! 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 22 Jul 2011 06:31 AM 
Scot, A few deadlinks there but I love "wasting time" purusing your websites & photos! Great stuff! Thank you for sharing! 

Chas 


yeah, sorry about that..im about 20% of the way through changing all the links on my webpages..dead links still abound..
here is the correct link for "page 2"..the G&W page:

Genesee & Wyoming

Scot


----------

